# Autosleeper Vivante and or Palermo



## 105963 (Jul 18, 2007)

Considering buying one of the 2 above models SH appx 2/3 years old. What is the difference and any tips on what to look out for etc


----------



## Medallionman (Nov 26, 2005)

Not sure but I think that the early Vivanties(?) were built for the hire market, which I think was run by a subsidiary company. Not as sumptuously finished, rather basic features. Some friends had one that had definitely been hired out and was bought at the end of its season. The one they had was the same as the Pollensa, but as I said more 'basic', vinyl flooring not carpet etc.
Cheers, 
Brian


----------



## mel64 (Feb 23, 2007)

*AutoSleeper*

I purchased a new Palermo 2 years ago the best Motorhome I have had to date. This was my sixth one and last MPG to date 29 only a few minor
problems.(You can take it to Auto Sleeper for service or repair you can't do that with many motorhomes.)
PS
I don't work for Auto Sleepers or have any thing to do with them just please with service given.


----------

